# Why would I NOT want to buy a GT-R?



## Dippy (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm just starting to think about changing cars and the GT-R is a possibility for me. I currently have a modified Audi S4 (the 2.7l biturbo version) which I have had for 13 years. Before that I had a Subaru WRX which I spun and wrote off 

The reasons why I DO want a GT-R are obvious. Learning about the bad things is more difficult. So who's up for a bit of honesty about what they don't like about their pride and joy?


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I think one of the main points for me is the interior. I love how the car drives/handles, sounds but the interior makes it feel like a less premium car than the performance/attention suggest. It's better than I expected but I had fairly low expectations when I first went to see and buy one... but after borrowing my brothers M3, my uncles 997 turbo and various other luxury sports cars the GTR is quite a way off imo. I think the new My14 GTR looks to have an improved interior which i would be keen to see in the flesh.

H


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Fuel economy, consumable costs, specialist servicing which can be pricey.

My big one since I got the wrap is other drivers riding my blind spot taking photos lol.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's huge out the outside and tiny on the inside. Very odd in that respect.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> It's huge out the outside and tiny on the inside. Very odd in that respect.


like a broken Tardis...


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Well coming from Imprezas, etc, the interior is great! The size of the car is a problem, but I have now owned my car for 2.5 years which is the longest I have owned a car for........... and the love is still there. 

The downside is the price of aftermarket parts and the lack of HPC support, I use an indie and hardly go to Nissan.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't really find anything too annoying TBH. I actually like the interior (there's a couple of bits I would change, but nothing too major). 
Fuel economy (if thats on your mind) you can get about 250 miles to a tank with a mix of spirited driving and cruising. But who cares about that 
The only annoying thing is how quickly it gets dirty and the soft as shit paint!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

What I don't like hmm lets see.

The paint, also hate the paint, Not to keen on the paint and also the paint.

Never seen a factory paint job so shocking, makes washing the car a daunting and worrying job everytime.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Snowfoam x2 and be really light with the wash mitt and you will be fine though. Make sure you take care when drying as well


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

The price of parts and mods is shocking. £2k for a set of Alcon discs and pads all round fitted. Give or take....
If you had an RS4 it would be less than half that. I don't get it.


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree. The paint is by far the biggest downfall of the car. It's that bad I was going to part ex it for a 458 a few weeks after buying it. I'm doing a few thousand miles around Europe in a few weeks and I'm genuinely worried about what state it may be in when I get back. 

The interior is slightly disappointing but things seem greatly improved from 2012 on. It's definitely a Japanese interior to look at but it's very solid and well put together I think. The fake leather on the back seats is a bit of a joke for a £75000 car.

My only other gripe is that the suspension is a bit too stiff for fast B road driving when the roads are bumpy or uneven. There are certain B roads I can drive my M3 across quicker. In the real world a bit of suspension travel and body roll is actually a good thing.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DWC said:


> The price of parts and mods is shocking. £2k for a set of Alcon discs and pads all round fitted. Give or take....
> If you had an RS4 it would be less than half that. I don't get it.


It's called gtr tax


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Snowfoam x2 and be really light with the wash mitt and you will be fine though. Make sure you take care when drying as well


I'm getting mine wrapped as I'm fed up with the paint! I use the worlds softest wash mitt and my black car has swirls on it again after it was detailed by PWPro last year.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Things I don't like if I am being critical.

1. The paint is a pain to look after. Expect to be on bird poo patrol.
2. Cost of all parts to keep it running. GT-R tax as mentioned. Big Brake Kit 50%+ more than other cars for example.
3. Small interior dimensions. Smaller than the R32 oddly, when R35 is much bigger.
4. The performance screws up your perception so other fast cars seem slow and unexciting, it's difficult to move onto something else.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Paint for me as well. Its a bloody nightmare especially as im Kuro Black. The worst offender by all accounts! Its not actually paint they use. Its marmite. Nightmare to keep clean and soft! I really look after mine (cleaned every week, polished regular and detailed at PW when needed and Black is the worst for maintenance.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

TomS said:


> I'm getting mine wrapped as I'm fed up with the paint! I use the worlds softest wash mitt and my black car has swirls on it again after it was detailed by PWPro last year.


Soon as I have the cash. Im having mine wrapped.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Strange as iv had no probs with the Gunmettalic. Love it.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I don't think I'd be happy with a wrap. Iv seen a few and although it's great for a quick colour change I couldn't put up with the joins round the mirrors etc. the finish just isn't like paint and looks like plastic IMO.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Never had a problem with my DMG paint either. I bought it swirl free 3 yrs old and sold it 2 yrs later still completely swirl free.
The key is to try not to let it get too dirty,use the correct washing technique and keep it topped up with a good quality wax which makes it wash so much easier.

I admit kuro black is a different matter though. It actually feels soft to touch!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No issues with DMG either. Washed as soon as it gets dirty and always dries well


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Because you get a free gift with a 370z?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

NELLEE said:


> Because you get a free gift with a 370z?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34801


Do you just get one or all of them?


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Well i have ordered the one bottom left... the rest you can have


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

NELLEE said:


> Well i have ordered the one bottom left... the rest you can have


Someone else can have top left (don't want to be greedy) the others I'm trying to put in order but am finding it difficult to concentrate.


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I think top left must be a relative


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

splking said:


> I think one of the main points for me is the interior. I love how the car drives/handles, sounds but the interior makes it feel like a less premium car than the performance/attention suggest. It's better than I expected but I had fairly low expectations when I first went to see and buy one... but after borrowing my brothers M3, my uncles 997 turbo and various other luxury sports cars the GTR is quite a way off imo. I think the new My14 GTR looks to have an improved interior which i would be keen to see in the flesh.
> 
> H


I agree with you on this, the interior is a bit bland for the price of the car. there are only three things that exudes quality.

1. Steering wheel. You can really fell it is special
2. The Recardo seats are lovely
3. the Center console which provides wonderful data.

what I do not like is the air-conditioning nobs, radio nobs, Race and Comfort switches feels like you are ridding an economy car. It does not have the solid feel of other cars with in the price range. when you shift the gear from neutral to any where else, it feels flimsy. 

I would also like to add that my Nissan Teana ( a saloon) has exactly the same keys of the GTR . A car this special deserves a special looking key in my opinion.

But when I put the Pedal to the Metal. or when I am in my favorite mountain roads, all faults are forgiven right away and I am happy I got this car


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's also got the same key as the LEAF, they just change the logo at the top from Nissan to a GT-R.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> It's also got the same key as the LEAF, they just change the logo at the top from Nissan to a GT-R.


I actually see that as a benefit.... When I test drove the Aston Martin it had a lovely clear crystal key which is lovely. However, if dropped, the crystal would more than likely shatter, you would then have to use the key to start and would be charged the sum of £1k to replace............


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

CT17 said:


> It's also got the same key as the LEAF, they just change the logo at the top from Nissan to a GT-R.


Maybe that is the key of the entire Nissan vehicle range? I reckon the key should come out with the weight and feel of a heavy duty Zippo lighter or something similar.

Another thing I hate about owning a GTR is that every now and then , noisy Honda Civics, impreza's and integra's would tail gate you for no reason. It gets so annoying that there are times where in I am tempted to do a brake check


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

grahamc said:


> I actually see that as a benefit.... When I test drove the Aston Martin it had a lovely clear crystal key which is lovely. However, if dropped, the crystal would more than likely shatter, you would then have to use the key to start and would be charged the sum of £1k to replace............


wow that is a lovely looking key. I think the GTR should come out with something similar


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

desmodromic said:


> Maybe that is the key of the entire Nissan vehicle range? I reckon the key should come out with the weight and feel of a heavy duty Zippo lighter or something similar.


It's the stock key for any Nissan car with keyless entry and start.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

desmodromic said:


> wow that is a lovely looking key. I think the GTR should come out with something similar


costing £1000 per key and another £1000 everytime you drop it?!?! Really...


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I agree.. not highly impressed by the interior after experiencing so many other 'luxury' sports cars and also my brother having an mp4-12c doesnt help  always takes the piss out of my car for jokes and then drives the hell out of it when im not around haha..

Small things like the key being so similar to the LEAF and stuff is really annoying tbh but i dont care.. I have a real soft spot for 3 cars in my life.. GTR, C63 AMG and the G55  The G-class can just take so much abuse i love it for that, real military spec car..

However i saw the 2014 GTR with the new seats in the showroom few weeks ago and its looks a lot nicer + more refined inside 

I know people might flame me for this, but i have been looking at the 911 Turbo S recently  Have an opportunity to get the 2014 911 Turbo S or GT3 at a very very good price in dubai so i am considering it.. However i am still 70% on getting the 2014 GTR in the UAE and getting the AMS Alpha 7 package..

Any thoughts on the Turbo S or GT3 ?? I have never driven a Porsche in my life and have no clue what its like, but i just see so many great reviews and they always compare it to the GTR saying the Porsche is better :/ I cant see how but i guess i need to test drive and see for myself..


----------



## Teaser (Jan 15, 2014)

From having a 2009 model for two months:


interior - messy button positioning, need to learn what a curve is and hints of cheap
motorway mode - if you're bimbling up the motorway it'd be good to have a mode which can save fuel
back seats - nearly pointless, though not quite. I wonder what a coupe version would look and feel like
my 2009 model didn't come with Sat Nav, which is ridiculous, even in 2009


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

deankenny said:


> What I don't like hmm lets see.
> 
> The paint, also hate the paint, Not to keen on the paint and also the paint.
> 
> Never seen a factory paint job so shocking, makes washing the car a daunting and worrying job everytime.


+100. Nissan, Stop fuc7ing about with everything else and sort the sh1t paintwork out. Use iGloss on the clearcoat and let us enjoy the thing!:flame::flame::flame:

Satan


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Satan said:


> +100. Nissan, Stop fuc7ing about with everything else and sort the sh1t paintwork out. Use iGloss on the clearcoat and let us enjoy the thing!:flame::flame::flame:
> 
> Satan


The paintwork slows you down? Really? Its stops you from enjoying the car? 

I know its a bit soft, but come on! My car is detailed 1-2 times per year and washed inbetween, nothing special.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

TomS said:


> I'm getting mine wrapped as I'm fed up with the paint! I use the worlds softest wash mitt and my black car has swirls on it again after it was detailed by PWPro last year.


I think drying is the issue. I'm so paranoid now, I wash it with water out of one of these water filters, rinse off using filtered water and just don't dry it at all. I get some small white marks but no swirls.

Next purchase is a "Dog grooming dryer" as recommended by Chris at Griffiths Detailing.

Satan.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Satan said:


> I think drying is the issue. I'm so paranoid now, I wash it with water out of one of these water filters, rinse off using filtered water and just don't dry it at all. I get some small white marks but no swirls.
> 
> Next purchase is a "Dog grooming dryer" as recommended by Chris at Griffiths Detailing.
> 
> Satan.


Am I right in assuming you all own black cars?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Satan said:


> I think drying is the issue. I'm so paranoid now, I wash it with water out of one of these water filters, rinse off using filtered water and just don't dry it at all. I get some small white marks but no swirls.
> 
> Next purchase is a "Dog grooming dryer" as recommended by Chris at Griffiths Detailing.
> 
> Satan.


I was going to buy a resin vessel to filter my water so I wouldn't need to dry the car any more but I think I'm getting it wrapped around June so I won't bother with the vessel for now.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Hashlak said:


> I agree.. not highly impressed by the interior after experiencing so many other 'luxury' sports cars and also my brother having an mp4-12c doesnt help  always takes the piss out of my car for jokes and then drives the hell out of it when im not around haha..
> 
> Small things like the key being so similar to the LEAF and stuff is really annoying tbh but i dont care.. I have a real soft spot for 3 cars in my life.. GTR, C63 AMG and the G55  The G-class can just take so much abuse i love it for that, real military spec car..
> 
> ...


Why don't you just buy a Veyron or a McLaren P1? I am sure these cars are easily with in your budget


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Haha, I appreciate the gesture but they are definitely not anywhere near my budget  The Veyron I wouldnt buy even if i had the cash lol.. The P1's are going for around 4.5m AED here..

My budget is around 600,000 AED.. GTR is 455,000 last time i checked and another 50,000 for the Alpha 7 package  The 911 Turbo S is 580,000 but i can get a massive discount  So just weighing up my choices.. Im still on the GTR side tho for now :smokin: Its just got soo much more potential.. But I believe its good to have a look at all the opportunities..


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

grahamc said:


> The paintwork slows you down? Really? Its stops you from enjoying the car?
> 
> I know its a bit soft, but come on! My car is detailed 1-2 times per year and washed inbetween, nothing special.


Didn't say anything about paintwork slowing me down, don't know how you got to that.

(Paintwork) is one of the main issues with owning a (Kuro Black) GT-R for me and is a spoiler on an otherwise great car.

What colour is yours? It seems that the Kuro Black (and I'm told the Blue) have the softest clear coat.

A few less seconds round the ring interests me little, I doubt many of us could / would exploit the difference.

Simply washing the car and imparting swirls even with the utmost care is a more pressing issue to be sorted, IMHO.

Satan.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

TomS said:


> I was going to buy a resin vessel to filter my water so I wouldn't need to dry the car any more but I think I'm getting it wrapped around June so I won't bother with the vessel for now.


I have a 5 micron version. Better than without, but not as good as they would have you believe.

Satan.


----------



## Dermatologist (Mar 25, 2014)

I think that GTR is a car you buy with your heart, not with your brain. 
If you like it, go ahead and buy it. No car will give you so much fun for that money. 
The interior is good enough for me, I want a supersport car not a rolls.
Regards from the south of Spain


----------



## Dippy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. If I buy one I'll be around £35K so I guess 2009/10 and no longer looking new, so I guess the bad paintwork won't bother me too much. I don't think the cheap interior will bother me too much either. I think the thing that concerns me is suspension. DMH12 wrote "My only other gripe is that the suspension is a bit too stiff for fast B road driving when the roads are bumpy or uneven." IMO our roads are only going to get worse. Anyone else agree with this comment?

The other issue I have is mods. I needed to mod my S4 because the stock model is too 'compromised'. After 12 years of declaring mods to insurers I really would like to have an unmodded car. I'm sure that an unmodded GT-R would be fine for me (yes I really do), but I suspect that I would have trouble finding one that I can be SURE is unmodified (sorry sir - the fact that you didn't know about the mod is no defence - your claim is void...).


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Dippy said:


> I think the thing that concerns me is suspension. DMH12 wrote "My only other gripe is that the suspension is a bit too stiff for fast B road driving when the roads are bumpy or uneven." IMO our roads are only going to get worse. Anyone else agree with this comment?


It is seriously bumpy - I had an STI before this, and I thought that was a hard ride, but it was nothing compared to the GTR. And as for going over speedbumps, even slowly in first gear...

Incidentally, does anyone find that the 'Comfort' setting for suspension makes a noticeable difference? I can't detect any whatsoever, but I still put it on around town in the hope it does somehow imperceptibly help...!


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 2011 and don't find the ride too bad at all. It's firm but then it's a sportscar. 

I can go over a decent bump and instantly know I forgot to put it in comfort.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

MPSS tyres make a big difference:thumbsup:


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

You can definitely feel it's better in comfort mode on my 2012 car, but it's still seriously stiff either way. I can well believe not using run flats will help big time because I've heard plenty of comments about BMWs on run flats.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Having had mine for just 2 weeks the biggest problem is once it's in my garage I can't get out of the drivers door. I have to slide over (avoiding handbrake up my arse) to get out of the passenger side. Plus it only just fits in lengthways as well. I did not realise it was so big.

But I really like the interior. My Noble had the world's sparsest interior (it only had 2 buttons - one to start the engine and one for the fog light). My Vantage was nothing special either.


----------



## Dippy (Mar 24, 2014)

snuffy - thanks for that comment. I couldn't put up with doing that. How long are the doors?


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

no rear wiper! :-(


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Things I don't like if I am being critical.
> 
> 1. The paint is a pain to look after. Expect to be on bird poo patrol.
> 2. Cost of all parts to keep it running. GT-R tax as mentioned. Big Brake Kit 50%+ more than other cars for example.
> ...


LOL Rich, we are agreing again!!

However, if you are coming from a Gestapo Staff Nazi car you are forgiven + people in traffic will look and smile at you, let you into a flow of traffic (or you have the ability to just smoke em) little children will love the big Japanese brut as they know it’s far superior to the VW Beetle group. 

You will have to accept that US lot are a nice bunch even if a little errr sarcastic (well some of us!) 

Just ditch the ringed beast you have and come to the dark side, I mean how many F1 drivers and mega stars drive an Audi Ha ha ha ha ha LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

cerealuk said:


> no rear wiper! :-(


Your not going backwards fast enough or use Rain Ex !! LOL 

Rear wipers are for Estate cars (Except on an R32, 33 and 34 LOL)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

DMH12 said:


> You can definitely feel it's better in comfort mode on my 2012 car, but it's still seriously stiff either way. I can well believe not using run flats will help big time because I've heard plenty of comments about BMWs on run flats.


YOU MUST DRIVE IT IN COMFORT MODE on the road, my god people this is a supercar eating machine, yes, if you want a squishy granny ride put your car on non-run flats BUT don't take it to the limit or they will fall off the rims!!

The car was / is designed to run on a Run Flat tyre, (ask Andy Middlehurst the NISSAN GTR specialist for over 20 years, and he used to race Skyline GTR's) 

+ and this is the big one in my book after being at Silverstone on GTROC Track Day 2 Sundays ago when you get a puncture at 140mph, you stand a chance of not wrecking your car with a blow out and being thrown into the Armco ! 

I collected some err engine part from a car which blew up in my off side rear, had a wiggle, but was able to catch the car and safely drive back to the pits without any delamination.

Bridgestones are fantastic, but may give you woofta's a saw arse !!!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Dippy said:


> snuffy - thanks for that comment. I couldn't put up with doing that. How long are the doors?


Dippy, I do have a problem because the driver's side wall comes in a bit in my garage. It's a standard size integral garage (20 year old house), so if yours that sort of thing you'll have the same problem I expect.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

snuffy said:


> Having had mine for just 2 weeks the biggest problem is once it's in my garage I can't get out of the drivers door. I have to slide over (avoiding handbrake up my arse) to get out of the passenger side. Plus it only just fits in lengthways as well. I did not realise it was so big.
> 
> But I really like the interior. My Noble had the world's sparsest interior (it only had 2 buttons - one to start the engine and one for the fog light). My Vantage was nothing special either.


Could you not just drive it in the other way/reverse?


----------



## GTRStephen (Aug 29, 2010)

There was a podcast I listened to recently that talked about someone having a parking speed bump which scratched the front plastic bumper (US:Fender). Unfortunately it also triggered the pedestrian-friendly bonnet (US:Hood)

The resulting bill was in the region of $15,000 as the special hinges that trigger the bonnet and the ECU both had to be replaced. For some reason the ECU knows it's been in a crash and has to be replaced - it can't be reset...

The two podcast episodes can be found by searching for - sorry I can't post the url as I have fewer than 15 posts

Go to the Carstuffshow dot com and search for GT-R I think it was towards the end of Episode 1 from memory


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

I've owned mine since 2010. I read the above comments and whilst I agree with many, there are get arounds for most.

1. Crap paint. Wrap it, mine's been in matt black wrap most of its life, this is getting a bit tired now but even bird poo simply slides off.
2. Interior. Don't get this one. I love the interior. Some of the instrumentation is a tad annoying but so what.
3. Dealership network. Keep clear, do not approach, wash your mouth out with carbolic before even thinking about them. The level of service for a car of this calibre truly is shocking but there are good independents out there.
4. Anaemic sound. This one truly bugged me when I bought the car. You pay a fortune for a supercar sports car and it sounds like family car. Titanium exhaust system and Y pipes sorted that out in short order.
5. Tyres like rings of concrete. The OEM Dunlops are a joke. But they don't last long and when they are due for renewal change to something decent and you'll be fine.
6. Harsh ride. Even on "comfort". This can be a bit tiresome at times. There is no get around for this. If you live in an area with a lot of bad road surface roads you will probably not keep the GT-R for long.

But overall the car is a pleasant experience, is well made, reasonably practical and is capable of giving you smiles for reasonable amounts of money. What more do you want?


----------



## Tangowhisky (Jul 8, 2011)

lordretsudo said:


> It is seriously bumpy - I had an STI before this, and I thought that was a hard ride, but it was nothing compared to the GTR. And as for going over speedbumps, even slowly in first gear...
> 
> Incidentally, does anyone find that the 'Comfort' setting for suspension makes a noticeable difference? I can't detect any whatsoever, but I still put it on around town in the hope it does somehow imperceptibly help...!


Absolutely agree. There is a certain bit of rough road coming out of Bishop's Stortford that I drive regularly. I have tried all the settings to see if I can notice a difference. To be completely honest, I can't but I always engage "comfort" to kid myself that it is doing something!


----------



## malcart (Mar 21, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Having had mine for just 2 weeks the biggest problem is once it's in my garage I can't get out of the drivers door.


I find that it's too wide for some car parks, especially ones where the width of the spaces is less than generous.


----------



## BIKERBILLYB (Jan 18, 2008)

After 4 years main grumble is exhaust noise and tyre rumble. Rather tiring after full day in seat. Next worst fuel consumption. >10 mpg with foot down on autobahn, though 25 mpg poss with light touch. Finally dealer, last minute cancellation of services and lies about jobs done which are not done have been common at WLMG Mill Hill e.g. when insurance co. asked for certificate re Tracker I discovered that 3,5 years after I paid a grand it had never been activated in spite of several assurances that it was working properly. Advice: get long test drive and inquire about local dealers. Wonderful car. Good luck!


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm sure all the above points are valid in a tiny way....
to be fair if you want fuel economy there are some great diesels on the market.
if you want space buy a people carrier or an estate...... or just buy a van.
You want comfort..... go and buy a phantom......

if you want a grin that puts gromit to shame

buy a GT-R


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Excellent point well made. A supercar is supposed to be a compromise that's part of the attraction. The ride quality doesn't bother me a great deal, but having a touch of OCD the rubbish paint does irritate the hell out of me. To have to put a wrap on a vehicle as a solution is ridiculous. Better quality paint should be used in the factory it's as simple as that.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

DMH12 said:


> Excellent point well made. A supercar is supposed to be a compromise that's part of the attraction. The ride quality doesn't bother me a great deal, but having a touch of OCD the rubbish paint does irritate the hell out of me. To have to put a wrap on a vehicle as a solution is ridiculous. Better quality paint should be used in the factory it's as simple as that.


That would be my main grumble as well. The black paintwork on my car is absolutely shocking. Breath too hard on it and it will likely chip! I have a Mondeo on 07 plates and the paintwork is far, far superior to that on my MY10 GTR. Cannot for the life of me understand why they could not give it a decent coat of paint. Not sure if the poor paint quality continues to be the case on the newer cars.

As for the other things - hard ride, poor fuel consumption, expensive to run - not sure what people expect really. Comfy ride, 40 mpg and a cheap as chips to run 500+ bhp supercar? Not too many of them about.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> I'm sure all the above points are valid in a tiny way....
> to be fair if you want fuel economy there are some great Forced induction Petrol engines on the market.
> if you want space buy an F10 M5 or an RS6...... or just buy a Panamera.
> You want comfort..... go and buy an M4, M3, M5, M6......
> ...


Corrected that for you


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Touch wood ..... mines been fine......:clap:


----------

